# Fina Conversion help



## delcapone (Aug 27, 2011)

Im about to start my first conv. I have 2 recipes, 1 says add crushed pellets to solution ,wait till pellets are fully broken down , add heat to speed up proccess then add oil. The other says add cushed pellets to solution ,AND oil then the breakdown proccess. What do you think? I have a kit by the way. thanks


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Go to www. Bass killer.com he has step by step recipes


----------



## brundel (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2261032-post57.html


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Brundel is the man


----------



## pieguy (Aug 28, 2011)

Each cart has about 2g of actual tren in it but you'll only get about 1.7-1.9g so don't be discouraged. Still though, 1.7g is 17ml of good tren in oil so it's worth every penny.


----------



## brundel (Aug 28, 2011)

Its also tren that you know 100% the mg/ml.
You do not know this with the combine everything, filter and hope for the best method.


----------



## delcapone (Aug 29, 2011)

great thanks alot


----------



## delcapone (Aug 30, 2011)

towards the end of my conversion, crushed the pellets, put them in the solution from the kit. took a little over an hr. to breakdown, with a little hot water bath. just added the oil and its starting to seperate. then from what i read comes the hard part , the dreaded whatman filter, i bought an extra in case i break one. If all goes well i might try my hand at whipping up a few batches of test e . ohhhh yea !


----------



## pieguy (Aug 31, 2011)

Did you not use a coffee filter to get the binders and not do the cold water titration? If you didn't, good luck with that injection


----------



## .V. (Aug 31, 2011)

With the crystal tren method as described above, does it still need to be run through the whatman after being put in the oil?


----------



## pieguy (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes it does. The filtering is what makes your final product sterile and is the most important part of the process. All the BA does is prevent any future growth in your sterilized product (sterilized by the filtering).


----------



## brundel (Aug 31, 2011)

With the kit you just mix everything together and filter.
Its takes forever to filter
And
You have no idea what the mg/ml is. 
For sure it is not 100mg. Probably 60mg or less.

Next time.....don't waste money on a kit. Its a scam...
Do it like I outlined.


----------



## delcapone (Aug 31, 2011)

All went well , crushed pellets and soaked, took 1 and a half hrs. added oil , soaked in hot water , 2 hrs. used a 5 ml. push tube instead of the 10. i kept the mix soaking in a hot water bath while filtering thru whatman. took the remainder ( what i couldnt suck out without gettin gunk in my syringe) and put it thru a coffee filter overnight then whatman . little under 100 mg. per ml. of golden brown goodness


----------



## josefamomad (Sep 2, 2011)

add some test and tren brah


----------

